# 8 month old GSD-weight?



## MagicalReality_Designs

Hello, I have a question regarding the weight of 8 month old GSD. My boy is 8 months now and his weight is 73 punds (lbs) now he is very muscular, and very active and eats always according to the instrucions and about 2-3 small treats a day for training. Is this ok weight for him? I have looked at some charts online but they are very off whe nI look at my friends dogs, mind yo umost have younger ones or females. I dont have papers for him but the vet said he looks like a king shepherd so I know they are a bit bigger than average. So my question is how much does or did you male weigh at 8 months? Thank you I appreciate all theresponses.


----------



## RazinKain

I don't remember off the top of my head what Kain weighed at 8 mos, but he's now 75 lbs @ 10 mos. Your boy is gonna be a biggun'!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Um at 8 1/2 months my boy weighed 62...63 lbs. He is of American lines. He is 10 months now, but havent weighed him since then... hmmm imma go do that now actually :]


----------



## MrsWoodcock

70 lbs at 10 months.


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna at 1 week shy of 8 months was 53.3 lbs.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal

Zeus was in the 70 something lb range at 8 months. At 10 months now he is just over 90lbs...He is not a King Sheppard.I guess he is just a big Sheppard...The Sire is German Lines and the Dame American Lines. He eats more than I do..(quite a bit) but the vet says he is not over weight and is in excellent health.. he is out at least 2 hours everyday to play / exercise. ..I have no idea what he will end up at. His parents where 120 and 90lbs respectively.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

That seems like a good weight for 8 months (especially because everyone else is/was similar)


----------



## roxy84

MagicalReality_Designs said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding the weight of 8 month old GSD. My boy is 8 months now and his weight is 73 punds (lbs) now he is very muscular, and very active and eats always according to the instrucions and about 2-3 small treats a day for training. Is this ok weight for him? I have looked at some charts online but they are very off whe nI look at my friends dogs, mind yo umost have younger ones or females. I dont have papers for him but the vet said he looks like a king shepherd so I know they are a bit bigger than average. So my question is how much does or did you male weigh at 8 months? Thank you I appreciate all theresponses.


i think its best to forget the charts and the numbers and focus on him being lean. if you can post pictures of him, you will get better responses as to whether his body condition is where it should be.


----------



## MagicalReality_Designs

roxy84 said:


> i think its best to forget the charts and the numbers and focus on him being lean. if you can post pictures of him, you will get better responses as to whether his body condition is where it should be.


----------



## Veronica1

When Panzer was 7 months, he was 72.4 pounds. At 10 months, he was 77.3, so the weight changes really slowed way down during that time. You may see the same thing. 

Handsome boy!


----------



## roxy84

MagicalReality_Designs said:


>


 beautiful dog. hard to tell from those pics. best for judging body condition are pics from the side while standing and from the top looking down.


----------



## Gretchen

Our female was in the 70's at 8 months, she weighs 82 lbs at 10 months. She is from working stock, very muscular.


----------



## MagicalReality_Designs

OK so I am not worried anymore..lol thank you so much all who replied, Its nice that you take time out of your day and help out Hugs to all! Thank you!


----------



## Dennq

My guy at 8 months was 82 lbs. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Courtney

Good looking boy!

Mine is male / intact / 10months / 72 pounds / west german showlines

He's growing slow & steady which is really important for GSD.


----------



## MagicalReality_Designs

Hello again! I came back from the vet because they were searching for background check on Codey my pup from the breeder. It turns out that I have a King Shepherd! so little bit of extra pounds on him is absolutely normal I did soem research to compare and it seems to be on the right track. thank you all for your coments


----------



## HankGSD

Hank is 62 pounds at just shy of 6 months. He is very long-bodied and not the least bit overweight. He does come from lines that average in the 100-lb. range.


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Zeppelin is 67 lbs at 6 months. Vet says he is a good weight and says he'll be over 100 lbs.


----------



## ArkAngel

Beautiful Pup!

Aldo at just about 8 Months weighed in at 86lbs


----------



## zoey2010

Major is 8 months and he is 84.2 lbs


----------



## MagicalReality_Designs

yay! I dont worry anymore I am so glad I joined this forum thank you all!


----------



## lrodptl

Fritz was 80 pounds at 8 months and is now 94 at 17 months.


----------



## VegasResident

Romeo is German line. He is 8 months old, 27 inches and 70 pounds. He is very very active.


----------



## emmetdrazic

Ricky is 8 months and weighs 93lbs and is not fat, just long. His daddy grew quickly as well

.


----------



## Queeny

hello folks

by my side my dog came with weight plan for all stage of her live. she's not suppost to weight more than 72 lbs maximum. at all

im looking at your weight and i'm thinking gsd from Nort America are probably bigger than those in Germany ??? mayby i'm wrong???


----------



## Richk515

My 7 month old girl, Sienna, weighs almost 70 lbs. Long and muscular. She's scary looking with her size but a mush. Her ears are almost up but still have a ways to go. Do all GSD vary with the ears?


----------



## mntmoses

when i took mine to the vet at 7 months, she was sitting just at 50 lbs. 
i took her again a month later and at 8 months she's sitting at a nice 55 lbs. super duper active and vet says she's in great shape, great health.


----------



## Boardwalkgal

My 11 month old male is 95 lbs and still growing. Think he's part moose!


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor was 26" and weighed 79.5#s at 8 months.


----------



## roc0511

Rocco is 12 months and 92 lbs leaning against the wall the scale was against but i think more like 97.


----------



## Kaska's Mom

Kaska is 60 lbs, lean and strong @ 7 mo. Very very active.


----------



## FG167

Kastle is 8 months old and 55 lbs. He is extremely athletic. Plus, I don't think he looks that small for his weight - if that makes sense...here are two pictures of him next to his half-brother, who is 90 lbs. Kastle is the sable, Ike is the bicolor.


----------



## bethany

I've been searching everywhere (within 200 miles of NC) for a breeder of small standard size GDS's to no avail! I see many oversized dogs, but none that will mature at the small side of breed standard. I'd love to get a male that will be fully mature at 65 lbs. Can anyone help?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

bethany said:


> I've been searching everywhere (within 200 miles of NC) for a breeder of small standard size GDS's to no avail! I see many oversized dogs, but none that will mature at the small side of breed standard. I'd love to get a male that will be fully mature at 65 lbs. Can anyone help?


That is just outside the low end of the standard for a male. If you want a GSD to be no more than 65 pounds you should consider getting a female, and looking at lines that are generally producing dogs at the lower end of the breed standard. For males that's approximately 66-88 pounds and females from about 48-1/2 to 70-1/2 pounds, as converted from kgs. Halo is 3 years old and right around the midpoint of the standard for a female at 60 pounds.

I don't think you're going to find anyone intentionally breeder UNDERsized GSDs.


----------



## RocketDog

FG167 said:


> Kastle is 8 months old and 55 lbs. He is extremely athletic. Plus, I don't think he looks that small for his weight - if that makes sense...here are two pictures of him next to his half-brother, who is 90 lbs. Kastle is the sable, Ike is the bicolor.



WOW, they are BOTH gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## BritneyP

FG167 said:


> Kastle is 8 months old and 55 lbs. He is extremely athletic. Plus, I don't think he looks that small for his weight - if that makes sense...here are two pictures of him next to his half-brother, who is 90 lbs. Kastle is the sable, Ike is the bicolor.


I was wondering if I was the only person with a tiny 8 month old! 

Ali is 50lbs at 8 months and in perfect body condition..


----------



## KayC427

*My Female is 8 months and 52LBs*

my German Shepherd Dog Bailey just turned 8 months old on the 7th of this month and she weighed in at 52 Lbs the other day. Just wondering if this is normal weight or is she really light.

She does not eat that much really, I feed her 1 cup three times a day of blue buffalo, but when i put her second meal out she wont eat it, and for dinner i put another scoop in and she always leaves some leftovers. 

Prior to Blue Buffalo wilderness i had her on Nutro Ultra and she had the same problem with that. I am thinking about starting a Raw Diet because many of the people at the Shutzhund club i went to have there dogs on a raw diet.

Idk should i be concerned about her weight or is her weight okay. I read that a couple of people had there dogs at 55lbs at 8 months but i mean i guess that is only 3 more lbs then mine. The Vet also said she was healthy but all of her brothers and sisters weight in the 60s and 70s idk.


----------



## JPF

KayC427 said:


> my German Shepherd Dog Bailey just turned 8 months old on the 7th of this month and she weighed in at 52 Lbs the other day. Just wondering if this is normal weight or is she really light.
> 
> She does not eat that much really, I feed her 1 cup three times a day of blue buffalo, but when i put her second meal out she wont eat it, and for dinner i put another scoop in and she always leaves some leftovers.
> 
> Prior to Blue Buffalo wilderness i had her on Nutro Ultra and she had the same problem with that. I am thinking about starting a Raw Diet because many of the people at the Shutzhund club i went to have there dogs on a raw diet.
> 
> Idk should i be concerned about her weight or is her weight okay. I read that a couple of people had there dogs at 55lbs at 8 months but i mean i guess that is only 3 more lbs then mine. The Vet also said she was healthy but all of her brothers and sisters weight in the 60s and 70s idk.


seems totally normal to me. our dog was around 60 pounds at 8 months and now at 1.5 years is 72. He has gained over 6 pounds since turning 1. Many people have gsd's that are outside the standards which makes it look like dogs who are within them are outliers. 
I expect our male to top out at 80 pounds at the max. His sire was 85 pounds.


----------



## Liesje

I know this is an old thread, but FWIW I have an eight YEAR old GSD that is 50-52lbs.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

My boy is west german Showlines and he is eight months old and 66 lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Duke06182012

*Puppy Weight*

My boy is 5.5 months, turning 6 months on Dec 18 and already 60 lbs. He's slim too. Maybe his growth will slow down, but I think his mom was 80-90lbs, and dad was about the same.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Kaiser is 68-69lbs at 10 months. He was about 65lbs at 8.


----------



## senrab

*I have a big BIG puppy!!*

I have a 8 month old that weighs over 90 pounds. He is not fat, just big. He has a large frame and huge feet. Very sweet!! He is already bigger than his parents are. I have not found a place online that talks about weight and size that puts him in the norm. It's obvious that he is gonna be large, but is he the only one out there??


----------



## senrab

pretty pooch


----------



## Jaxx's mom

At eight months Jaxx was 70-75 pounds. He's still around 75 now, maybe more cause I haven't checked him sense then and he's nine months and under weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesber2004

68 pounds @ 5 months and a half here









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407

My Kane is 70-75lbs at 8months old! Every GSD breeder I've met says he's bigger than the males they breed. His brother is ever bigger than him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedIndae

Arkay was weighed today and he is 91lbs. He turned 8 months on the 22nd.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

Very old post, but my male turned 8 months old yesterday and weighs 98 pounds. He is not fat, but long and fairly tall. He is West German and Czech/Slovak working lines. His sire was 90 pounds. Very fast and agile. Obviously a fluke.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, big boy! My girl Cava was 8 months old on 9/6, and she weighed 54 pounds.


----------



## Cicireina09

senrab said:


> *I have a big BIG puppy!!*
> 
> I have a 8 month old that weighs over 90 pounds. He is not fat, just big. He has a large frame and huge feet. Very sweet!! He is already bigger than his parents are. I have not found a place online that talks about weight and size that puts him in the norm. It's obvious that he is gonna be large, but is he the only one out there??


My 8 month old german shepherd weighted in at 92 lbs today. The vet didnt have any concerns about him being overweight. He eats a high quality food and gets alot of exercise. I couldnt find a chart for him either!


----------



## WNGD

Cicireina09 said:


> My 8 month old german shepherd weighted in at 92 lbs today. The vet didnt have any concerns about him being overweight. He eats a high quality food and gets alot of exercise. I couldnt find a chart for him either!


I'd like to see pics from the top and side. That's a big boy.


----------



## WNGD

Old thread but lots of 80+ pound 8 month olds.

Rogan was 82 pounds at 7 months and 100 pounds at 8.5 months and 27" at the withers, clearly over sized and not ideal. Whenever I see a 90-100 GSD, he looks skinny/leaner compared them I don't know why, maybe he's longer?

I had someone ask me if he's a GSD/Great Dane cross 
There is a resemblance lol, here's one I found online


----------



## Cicireina09

WNGD said:


> I'd like to see pics from the top and side. That's a big boy.


It's hard to get a good still image of him since hes always on the run with the kids. But these are within the last month. He has a nice slick coat. Hes literally the best dog ever


----------



## WNGD

He looks good, not over weight at all just a big boy with a nice coat, doesn't look like a heavy dbl coat at all (similar to Rogan, just very different coloring)


----------



## Cicireina09

Thank you! He sheds sooooo much. I brush him every other day and take him to the groomer. It's hard to keep up. I also have to sweep the garage and room every night. We try to keep up with his shedding as much as possible.


----------

